# TurboTax showing $0 return???



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

For some reason turbotax is saying they do not have enough information to estimate the return amount. Has this happened to anyone else? I know I should be getting a return and I did my taxes the same as last year, this is very odd...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Same problem here- not much information to go on, but I’ll give it a try.
Did you pay in through withholding at a regular job or via quarterly estimated tax payments? If not, do you qualify for the earned income credit? There usually has to be some money paid in, or a refundable credit in order to get a refund.
Have you completed your return? (BTW, I think what you are inquiring about is a refund.)
I’ve used T/T for years, and once you have gotten through the questions about income and withholding/payments it starts showing a figure on what you will owe or get refunded.

Disclaimer: I’m not a tax professional.


----------

